# Good Domain and Server Hosting?



## Krypton (Feb 5, 2011)

Ive got someone to design a good website for me, now im wondering what i need to next really. Im not really a technical person so any help would be appreciated. I know i need to buy a domain, but is that it?


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 5, 2011)

1&1 never had an issue


----------



## Lamb Phall (Feb 6, 2011)

godaddy.com

Everything there for the complete package which you can keep full control of yourself, from experience not every hosting company gives you full control and access, then you have to pay out everytime you need to change something.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive been with site5.com for about 6 yerars! Never had an issue, if they are doing maintenance they let you know beforehand too.

For a domain 123-reg.co.uk are about the cheapest and their control panel is simple to use unlike many others


----------



## Krypton (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys i think 123 reg for domain and go daddy for server - looks good to me.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 6, 2011)

Loving the way Google Ads knows what's being discussed in threads, with this ad popping up top right...









Actually, I use them too, but I guess you've made yer mind up anyhoo.


----------



## mattb1983 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just adding my opinon in, i use 123-reg for domains and dream-hosting.co.uk for hosting..
never had a problem with either..


----------



## festcu (Feb 6, 2011)

1&1 for the missus commercial stuff - about 13 squid a year from what I remember - cant fault em.....yet


----------



## highcannons (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.gbbo.co.uk/ free domain name, free registration and free site for two years. But, it is online build similar to blogs etc. But (2) easy to use, easy to manage and completley free with a www.name.co.uk address.


----------

